
REST over WebSockets instead of HTTP - jondubois
https://medium.com/@jonathangrosdubois/rest-over-websockets-instead-of-http-81b0f0632295
======
dqv
I'm doing this right now with an Elixer/Phoenix backend and a VueJS frontend.
I use Phoenix socket client and register events that commit mutations to a
Vuex store. It feels super snappy. It's still naive though. It doesn't promise
anything, so if the channel stops sending for some reason ... well that hasn't
happened yet.

